# ISDN & Ethernet über 400m Telefonkabel



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ein Kunde hat zwischen zwei Gebäuden ein dickes, 400m langes Telefonkabel liegen. Über dieses sollen möglichst eine ISDN- und eine Ethernetverbindung zur Fernwartung verschiedener Anlagen realisiert werden. Gibt es Gerätschaften, um diese Verbindungen zuverlässig zu realisieren? 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Maxl (19 Juli 2008)

ist performance wichtig?
und: und muss es "Ethernet" sein, oder reicht eine TCP/IP-taugliche verbindung?


----------



## jojo2 (20 Juli 2008)

Ethernet kannst du in diesem Fall vergessen.

Da max. 100m zwischen 2 Switchen liegen darf (Bei Kupfer, LWL ist dann wieder eine andere Sache.).

Außerdem ist zwischen Gebäuden zwingend LWL vorgeschrieben..


----------



## MSB (20 Juli 2008)

Also spontan würde mir da nur ATM einfallen, diese Übertragungstechnik wird z.B. bei DSL verwendet.

Mit der entsprechenden Infrastrucktur, also ATM-Switch und ATM-Router, sollten 400m vermutlich kein Problem sein.
Ob das allerdings von den Kosten her relevant ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Persönlich würde ich spontan eher zu einer WLAN-Funkbrücke tendieren, mit entsprechenden Antennen sollten
400m ebenfalls kein Problem darstellen, wenns baulich einigermaßen passt.

@jojo2
Bei einem Telefonerdkabel dürften selbst 100m nicht mal annähernd zu schaffen sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## dj999 (20 Juli 2008)

Ich habe auf der CeBIT ein VDSL-Modem (Master und Client) von Allnet gesehen, mit dem sich eine bis zu 2500m lange Verbindung über eine Zweidrahtleitung aufbauen lässt.

So wie ich es der Beschreibung entnehmen kann, geht parallel dazu auch eine Telefonverbindung.

http://www.allnet.de/product_info_allnet.php?cPath=_&products_id=100116


----------



## Kieler (21 Juli 2008)

*westermo*

Suche mal bei westermo nach Ethernet Extender. Habe ich jetzt mehrmals mit grosser Zufriedenheit eingesetzt.

http://www.westermo.com/Resource.phx/content/de/products/ethernet/ethernet-extender/ddw-100.htx

Kieler


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Juli 2008)

Hi Fans,

danke für die Hinweise und Tipps. Wenn man weiß, nach welchen Begriffen man suchen muss, findet man zahlreiche Anbieter.

http://www.plug-in.de/produkte/date...HPG_8-UPG1_84-UPG2_50-UPG3_0&cHash=7f33a82b99

http://www.westermo.com/Resource.phx/content/de/products/ethernet/ethernet-extender/ddw-100.htx

http://www.kabelfreak.de/products/N....html?XTCsid=f9e568869381e58a97dea0f9f725fdab

http://www.allnet.de/produktuebersicht.php

http://www.digicomm.de/

Von letzteren gibt es übrigens auch Modems für Profibus. Sicherlich gibt es aber auch dafür noch weitere Anbieter. Ich lasse noch einmal prüfen, ob nicht doch noch eine Glasfaser-Verbindung für uns möglich ist. Das hausinterne Netz ist über Glasfaser realisiert. Möglicherweise gibt es auch noch Reserveafasern für uns.

@"Kieler" und "o.s.t."
Das nette Teilchen von "Westermo" liegt schon einmal in der engeren Auswahl!


Gruß, Onkel


----------

